# Why do we love orchestra music?



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

This questions arises from a poll "Mozart's concerts or Beethoven's sonatas?" where many of forum members chose Mozart over Beethoven and not just because one prefers Mozart's music, but because of presence of orchestra in concerts. Another thing is that according to my observations on this forum there are more of orchestral music lovers than ...let's say of pure vocal music, instrumental solo music, even chamber music, not mentioning of opera music or even operettas ( I shouldn't have mentioned the latter at all, may be many people don't consider this kind of music to be worth of listening:lol. 

What is it in compositions for orchestra ( not just symphonies as they first come to mind) that attracts us?
/even if you do listen to other kind of music and sometimes even prefer chamber over orchestral, but at this time your preferences are more on a side of orchestral music/.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

To me orchestral music has the advantage of a greater variety in tone, as well as allowing more contrapuntal lines.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Orchestral music was an acquired taste for me. For many years I used to hear almost exclusively chamber music and solo pieces, then concertos, and at last symphonies, thanks to Bruckner, Beethoven and Mahler. Now I love orchestral music but was not that easy to me.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Because orchestral music has more everything. More is more.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Add to that a full choir and I am in heaven. Just finished listening to _Belshazzar's Feast_. :trp:


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

helenora said:


> Another thing is that *objectively* on this forum there are more of orchestral music lovers than ...let's say of pure vocal music, instrumental solo music, even chamber music, not mentioning of opera music or even operettas.


I'm not sure I agree with this statement -- what data are you basing it on?

I tend to prefer solo instrumental, chamber music, or songs/opera to orchestral.

The approximation of solo instruments to the human voice is very appealing.

And the piano puts the entire sound range in the hands of a single interpreter.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Because it sounds good to hear several instruments at the same time.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

> Another thing is that objectively on this forum there are more of orchestral music lovers than ...l


ok, ok , my fault LOL, should have said subjectively, only according to my observations. Really , it would be better change this word in a question. People usually like preciseness , science data....better I'll change it


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

It may be simply that people like loud music. After all, why else does an orchestra have so many people?

Where I live, orchestral concerts fill a thousand or more seats at $100 a pop, while even the finest chamber groups sell maybe 200 seats at half the ticket price. And on the radio -- well, it goes without saying.

In pop music, though, where amplification has been used for many years, chamber music-sized groups sell more tickets than orchestras can even dream about. No shortage of loudness!


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

I prefer solo & chamber to orchestral music. The timbre of an instrument is much richer in solo/chamber than in orchestral works. Sounds tend to be smoothed and averaged in orchestral music.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't *prefer* the larger orchestral works. I'm happy with a small sonata, string quartet, etc. I just look at it in a similar way to comparing an artist who decides to go grayscale and use charcoal for one piece; and to use a wide range of oil paints on another. Some moods call for certain sounds. I've heard many great solo pieces turned into large orchestral pieces, but is the orchestral version inherently better? I don't think so.

I look at each instrument as a color, and I don't have a favorite color. Sometimes less is more when it comes to a piece.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I think it is for the same reason people tend to take paintings more seriously than drawings. There are more colors, a bigger production. It took me a long time to get into chamber, but eventually I realized most orchestral music seldom has more going on as far as melodic lines or counterpoint than chamber works or solo piano. It's just more instruments in unison with more colors to employ.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I would disagree that the TC membership prefers orchestral over other forms. A visit to the Opera forum will support that! Personally I like and listen to all forms of classical but appreciate solo performances the most as it's all up to an individual artist to make a great performance.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

D Smith said:


> I would disagree that the TC membership prefers orchestral over other forms. A visit to the Opera forum will support that! Personally I like and listen to all forms of classical but appreciate solo performances the most as it's all up to an individual artist to make a great performance.


There are orchestras in operas too.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Categories/genres are nescesary for practical purposes but when I actually listen to music I don't think about whether it is opera or orchestral—who cares, so long as it is good music?


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

helenora said:


> ok, ok , my fault LOL, should have said subjectively, only according to my observations. Really , it would be better change this word in a question. People usually like preciseness , science data....better I'll change it


My impression from all those polls I do is that orchestral music is indeed more popular on TC than other types. To be more precise, the music that is liked by the most people is mostly orchestral music.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Nereffid said:


> My impression from all those polls I do is that orchestral music is indeed more popular on TC than other types. To be more precise, the music that is liked by the most people is mostly orchestral music.


That's probably true. I wonder if those who prefer orchestral music are more sociable than those who prefer chamber and solo music. Maybe the orchestral types prefer music coming from a large crowd of fellow humans.


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

Morimur said:


> Categories/genres are nescesary for practical purposes but when I actually listen to music I don't think about whether it is opera or orchestral-who cares, so long as it is good music?


Are you suggesting that there are actually 'good' operas. Amazing.

:devil: :tiphat:


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

I listen more orchestral music than chamber music or sonatas. But I like all musical forms.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Bulldog said:


> That's probably true. I wonder if those who prefer orchestral music are more sociable than those who prefer chamber and solo music. Maybe the orchestral types prefer music coming from a large crowd of fellow humans.


I don't think it has something to do with sociable vs unsociable or any other psychological categorization. If one wants to make an impression of one person psychological type by asking if this person likes playing sport in teams ( soccer, basketball , etc), that's another thing, perhaps that's an indicator even though reliable but not necessary the most important one that this person is sociable and using a cliche " able to work in team". Another thing would be is to assume that one is an extrovert if one likes listening music at the concert hall vs someone listening mostly recordings sitting alone at home would mean this person is an introvert. This assumption may be or may not be true.....I have some friends who despite of being very sociable prefer only solo and chamber music and almost neglect any orchestral music.



> Categories/genres are nescesary for practical purposes but when I actually listen to music I don't think about whether it is opera or orchestral-who cares, so long as it is good music?


sure , at the moment of listening I think no one really think of it "-should I listen to orchestral or chamber or pure opera today?" hahaha, that would be funny indeed or at least eccentric way of thinking...

"-well, why don't we have some chamber baroque music today for breakfast?
-oh, why not, I agree early baroque will suit perfectly well with my peppermint tea." :lol:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Weston said:


> I think it is for the same reason people tend to take paintings more seriously than drawings. There are more colors, a bigger production. It took me a long time to get into chamber, but eventually I realized most orchestral music seldom has more going on as far as melodic lines or counterpoint than chamber works or solo piano. It's just more instruments in unison with more colors to employ.


Yep. I had a solo instrument phase - piano sonatas, solo violin and cello - then I had a chamber phase. I seem to be in an orchestral phase, because I like tonal color.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

If there is such a thing, the "average" person is more likely to come to classical music through orchestral works -- with solo, chamber, and vocal works being a more acquired taste. Not that a lot of people don't acquire it, only that often a symphony or an overture or a tone poem or ballet excerpts are the first things that draw one in.


----------

